# power pivot help!



## skasigns (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a power pivot that i have used 4-5 times and now it doesnt lock into place when you are plowing. it rotates ok ,just moves freely. any ideas? thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The "keys" under the plastic cone fell out. You'll have to order new ones. When you get them, make a bracket of some sort and weld the keys in place on the bracket. Bolt the bracket to the plow frame. It's a tedious task but will insure you never lose them again. The second pic shows the "keys" in place without the bracket.


----------



## skasigns (Dec 14, 2010)

no the keys are still there, it rotates electronicly but just doesnt lock into place?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It has internal issues then. I've never had one apart to tell what might be wrong with it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skasigns;1195853 said:


> no the keys are still there, it rotates electronicly but just doesnt lock into place?


did you take the keys out? are all parts of the key still there?
just guessing here wondering if they are missing the internal part and only showing the external part and you think that they are fine and dandy and your really missing the part that holds the lock.

I'll hand this off to greg as he has this unit and many hours of use and a few hours of $^^%$&^$$%*$&*%^$& with it.

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Good point Sub. Check the keys to make sure they are not sheared off. If you look at this pic, you can see the black keys have stress marks on them. It's possible they broke off.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

If the keys were sheared off or missing, the plow would not rotate at all because there would be nothing there holding the pivot piece to the plow piece. Sounds like you may be describing the "play" in the plow after it is angled. After I get the blade straight, it will move freely a good bit one way or another with out being angled by myself. I will try and make a video of it. I am not sure if this is normal or not, but I have heard it described by several others. Also when I goto angle it the opposite way of where I just had it, it has to run a few seconds and feels like it needs to "catch" before it starts moving. I think this is where the free play comes in. Is this normal?

In order to make the key stay in, I simply cut a small thin piece of sheet metal and screwed it over the keys. This way it is very easy and quick to remove should the need arise. It took me about 15 minutes to do it with a drill, tap and some machine screws. I don't need to zip tie the keys anymore but I have it there just in case. I plowed 2 storms with this and no issues. There is no pressure on the keys, so the solution doesn't need to be bomb proof. See below:


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i know mine will slip every once in a while and wont stay locked in the position you want
but you an rotate it back and then youre ok for a while. maybe its just getting
wear after 5 years . i did put new keys in this year too.
does the pivot just flop around and not lock anywhere?
the new keys i got were the black square ones not the round and they had
a 2010 build date


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The PP locks into 5 different positions. The way he's describing it, the plow is not locking into any position.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the closest warn service center is gds 4x4 in maryville il
ph-618-288-7470. i had talked to them a while b ack and they
had no problems with the pp. you could call them or 
warn customer service at 800-543-9272. they are on 
pacific time. also montana jacks is an authorized
service center--406-293-8661---irv


----------



## skasigns (Dec 14, 2010)

*help*

i took out the pins and angled the blade straight,then ran the power angle to where it was centered,then put pins back in and the blade still does not lock in a straight position you can grab the blade and move it at a slight angle then it locks in place just not straight on? so if you wanted to plow straight on once you started to push snow the pressure will angle the blade then lock in place at an angle,maybe this is normal ? i have only used 4-5 times i thought it locked straight. thanks for the help!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

skasigns;1197356 said:


> i took out the pins and angled the blade straight,then ran the power angle to where it was centered,then put pins back in and the blade still does not lock in a straight position you can grab the blade and move it at a slight angle then it locks in place just not straight on? so if you wanted to plow straight on once you started to push snow the pressure will angle the blade then lock in place at an angle,maybe this is normal ? i have only used 4-5 times i thought it locked straight. thanks for the help!


This is exactly what I'm talking about and mine does the same thing. I emailed Warn and their response was that it is completely normal. Once I angle it straight and hit some snow, or move it by hand, it has play until it locks in slightly off kilter to one side or the other. Then I can angle it again to get it straight and it will do the same thing again:



> Joe,
> 
> This is completely normal for the Powerpivot.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I just checked mine. It locks straight, then locks in half way to the full angle and then to full angle both directions. It does have some movement/play as a whole but it locks in OK.


----------

